# For Sale or Trade



## sharksnack (May 28, 2021)

Need to get ride of some of my freshwater plant. I am not sure of the name, but it is growing like crazy in my tank.

Only looking for a few bucks or a possible trade. I’ll add a pick of the same kind of plant that I have. What I am offering is a smaller part of the plant.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi @sharksnack, it appears to by Ceratopteris thalictroides. It is one of the several species of Ceratopteris that are known as "Water Sprite or watersprite". I like it and its' cousin Ceratopteris cornuta.


----------



## Superc125 (Jun 7, 2021)

sharksnack said:


> Need to get ride of some of my freshwater plant. I am not sure of the name, but it is growing like crazy in my tank.
> 
> Only looking for a few bucks or a possible trade. I’ll add a pick of the same kind of plant that I have. What I am offering is a smaller part of the plant.


Looks great, I could definitely use some.


----------



## sharksnack (May 28, 2021)

No problem...... Are you in the Dallas area?


----------



## Superc125 (Jun 7, 2021)

sharksnack said:


> No problem...... Are you in the Dallas area?


No, I live in Tennessee.


----------

